# Spitze abgebrochen



## guebue (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 

war gestern Angeln und mir ist leider die Spitze meiner neuen Teleskoprute (Balzer Zander Saphir IM 10 3,40 m) abgebrochen.
Zu allem Übel bin ich auch noch selbst Schuld!!!#q 

Wo kann ich die Rute reparieren lassen? Beim Händler oder besser direkt an Balzer einschicken? Oder kann ich mir die neue Spitze schicken lassen und selbst einbauen (kann ja so schwer nicht sein, oder?). Bitte um Tipps für einen ungeschickten Anfänger.:c

Grüße guebue


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spitze abgebrochen*

Wie lang ist denn das abgebrochene Stück?
Wenns nicht allzu viel ist, kauf Dir einen passenden Spitzenring
und klebe den mit Heißkleber an die neue Spitze, fertig.
Dann ist die Rute halt ein paar Zentimeter kürzer.
Das kostet alles zusammen 1,20.
Einschicken kostet bei gleicher Leistung ca. 20 € mehr.

So würde ich das als Halbwissender machen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Hechtchris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spitze abgebrochen*

Also zu erst einmal keine Panik ich würde jetzt zuerst mal zum händler gehen und die Rute mitnehmen vlt kriegste dann ne Neue spitze !


----------



## guebue (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spitze abgebrochen*

Die Spitze ist leider direkt über dem nächsten Segment abgebrochen. Habe den Reststummel schon rausgemacht. Vorsichtig ganz reingeschoben und dann lag er schon im griff. Genauso müsste ich doch auch eine neue Spitze reinmachen können. Die neue Spitze durch den Griff in die Rute einbauen und dann am Schluss den Spitzenring wieder ankleben. Oder? Dann muss Balzer mir nur eine neue Spitze schicken. Gruß guebue


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spitze abgebrochen*

In einem weltbesten Anglerforum fand ich das hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=33259
Aber Achtung: Dort geht es um eine Steckrute!

Gruß Tom


----------



## caprifischer79 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spitze abgebrochen*



guebue schrieb:


> Genauso müsste ich doch auch eine neue Spitze reinmachen können. Die neue Spitze durch den Griff in die Rute einbauen und dann am Schluss den Spitzenring wieder ankleben. Oder? Dann muss Balzer mir nur eine neue Spitze schicken. Gruß guebue


Genau so, kein Weltuntergang!!
Max 10 euro, würd ich meinen.
Grüße, und Petri!


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spitze abgebrochen*

Moin!

Geh erstmal zu Deinem Händler. 
Meisstens finden die immer einen kulanten Weg


----------



## guebue (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spitze abgebrochen*

Was empfehlt Ihr als Kleber für den Spitzenring? Heisskleber, wie oben schon genannt?  Grüße guebue


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spitze abgebrochen*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Geh erstmal zu Deinem Händler.
> Meisstens finden die immer einen kulanten Weg



E#Wenn er Dich mag kriegst Du eine komplett neue Spitze für 5 Kröten in die Kaffeekasse


----------



## esox82 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spitze abgebrochen*

hallo,
wenn es ja eine neue rute ist,müsste doch eine garantie drauf sein!
geh einfach zum händler,wo du sie gekauft hast.
mfg Andy


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spitze abgebrochen*



esox82 schrieb:


> hallo,
> wenn es ja eine neue rute ist,müsste doch eine garantie drauf sein!
> geh einfach zum händler,wo du sie gekauft hast.
> mfg Andy



[FONT=&quot]Eine abgebrochene Spitze fällt da bestimmt nicht drunter! Da kann ja jeder das Gerät demolieren und dann auf Garantie reparieren. [/FONT]


----------



## esox82 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spitze abgebrochen*

glaubst du nicht?
vielleicht kann er ja seine situation erklären.
bei meinem händler bekam ich meine spinnrute sofort ersetzt,hatte sie zwar morgens gekauft und sie brach nach einer stunde angeln,aber er kann es ja mal versuchen.....|kopfkrat

mfg Andy


----------



## esox_105 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spitze abgebrochen*



esox82 schrieb:


> hallo,
> wenn es ja eine neue rute ist,müsste doch eine garantie drauf sein!
> geh einfach zum händler,wo du sie gekauft hast.
> mfg Andy


 


Denni_Lo schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Eine abgebrochene Spitze fällt da bestimmt nicht drunter! Da kann ja jeder das Gerät demolieren und dann auf Garantie reparieren. [/FONT]


 

So ein Malheur ist mir bei einer nagelneuen Teleskoprute auch schon passiert, beim ersten mal auswerfen ist mir das Spitzensegment gebrochen. Ein kurzer Anruf beim Händler, und ich habe die Rute dann eingeschickt. Nach kurzer Zeit bekam ich meine Rute repariert zurück, und meine Portokosten wurden mir auf einem Kundenkonto gutgeschrieben.


----------



## guebue (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spitze abgebrochen*

Hallo, ich war vorgestern im Angel-Shop und die Rute wurde als Garantiefall ausgetauscht. Gruß guebue


----------



## gezz (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spitze abgebrochen*

das nenn ich guten service


----------



## esox82 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Spitze abgebrochen*

siehst du,hatte ich doch gesagt 
@axel: ätsch,wusste ich es doch 
na,dann viel spaß mit der neuen rute

mfg Andy


----------

